# HIS Radeon Cards

## greg73654

Hi, I was just wondering, is the HIS Radeon HD 2600 XT IceQ Turbo supported in Gentoo. If so do I have to install something else with Gentoo or is it just OOTB support? Thanks! ^_^

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe it is supported with the proprio ATI driver.

I'm sure that the Open source radeon driver doesn't support this card.

----------

## greg73654

Where can I get that first driver you mentioned?

----------

## mattst88

He was referring to the proprietary ATI driver. You can find it here.

----------

## greg73654

Will it work? It isn't ATI's card it's actually made by a company called HIS...

----------

## mattst88

Yes, it will work.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

Supported by fglrx and radeonhd.

----------

## d2_racing

What is radeonHD ?

Is there a new driver specifically for the HD version on Linux ?

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What is radeonHD ?
> 
> Is there a new driver specifically for the HD version on Linux ?

 

Yep, xf86-video-radeonhd. Still only available on git, although Ubuntu ships with it now. Works great although there's no acceleration yet.

----------

## GameTheory

 *greg73654 wrote:*   

> Will it work? It isn't ATI's card it's actually made by a company called HIS...

 

Note most Radeon cards are manufacturered by one company [basically Sapphire]  and are rebranded to HIS/MSI/... etc.  This even includes ATI branded cards.

----------

## d2_racing

 *MostAwesomeDude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yep, xf86-video-radeonhd. Still only available on git, although Ubuntu ships with it now. 

 

What is a git my friend ?

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What is a git my friend ?

 

Git is many things, but in this case it is a revision control system. The repo is at http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=xorg/driver/xf86-video-radeonhd;a=summary .

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks for the info.

----------

## Evincar

Actually, radeonhd is in portage:

http://gentoo-portage.com/x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd

Works quite well here, way more stable than fglrx, and Kwin composite works.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Smile: 

----------

## mattst88

radeonhd provides no 2D or 3D hardware acceleration, FYI.

----------

## d2_racing

What...maybe in a near future the 3D will be include.

----------

## MostAwesomeDude

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> What...maybe in a near future the 3D will be include.

 

AMD is scheduled to release r500/r600 shader documentation in February, which will enable, at a minimum, XVideo, and will probably make OpenGL 1.x possible. The goal, according to Airlied, is to get Compiz running as soon as possible.

----------

## d2_racing

That's a good news.

----------

